# One month to go...



## MechMark (Mar 8, 2011)

How is everybody's studying coming along? I'm doing the HVAC exam, and although I've done problems I haven't done as many as I like. I plan to use the next month to do as many problems as I can and also to take two timed practice exams. Even with all that, I'm sure I'll be praying for some luck on April 7th.

For anybody that has taken the HVAC exam, is it overkill to take both the ASHRAE set of books and the Trane Air conditioning Manual?


----------



## hountzmj (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm doing ok.

I'm taking T&amp;F. I've been cranking through the problems. I plan on taking a practice exam probably this coming weekend.


----------



## Clydeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't wait for this to be finished.

I am taking TF. Taking the 2001 NCEES test this weekend (took the 2008 a few weeks back).

I worked through TF and MD Six Minute Solutions over the last few weeks. The MD SMS book is terrible in my opinion. There are a few decent problems mixed in, but the number of errors was staggering (and not summarized in the errata). The TF SMS was slightly better (in that it did not contain as many errors) but some of the questions are very obscure. I would probably recommend not using these two books. I think they cause more frustration than learning.

Oh I also took the Lindeburg Morning sample exam. It was pretty good.

It would be nice if there were more representative problems. MERMs practice problems are good, but too complicated and don't help you practice speed.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought all 6 Minute Solution books were great practice material. I highly recommend using them.


----------



## prickett (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been working all of the problems in MERM with some additional practice problems (5-10 per week) from an online review course.

I plan on working through TF SMS, but did not purchase the others (MD and HVAC). Are they necessary?

Also, I have the Lindeburg practice exam and plan to take that 2 weeks before the exam.

Is this sufficient? Should I also take the NCEES practice exam?


----------



## PK72 (Mar 10, 2011)

MechMark said:


> How is everybody's studying coming along? I'm doing the HVAC exam, and although I've done problems I haven't done as many as I like. I plan to use the next month to do as many problems as I can and also to take two timed practice exams. Even with all that, I'm sure I'll be praying for some luck on April 7th.
> For anybody that has taken the HVAC exam, is it overkill to take both the ASHRAE set of books and the Trane Air conditioning Manual?


I took/passed the HVAC exam last april and the ASHRAE books were a lot of help for definitions and thermal properties of food, etc., things you won't find anywhere else. I would definitely bring them if you can.


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 10, 2011)

prickett said:


> I have been working all of the problems in MERM with some additional practice problems (5-10 per week) from an online review course.
> I plan on working through TF SMS, but did not purchase the others (MD and HVAC). Are they necessary?
> 
> Also, I have the Lindeburg practice exam and plan to take that 2 weeks before the exam.
> ...


YES! Taking the practice exams is a must.


----------



## MGX (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't remind me. :icon_anal:


----------



## Jamo (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been working my problems. Going to take the 2008 NCEES practice exam this Saturday. I've worked the TF depth and MD depth already. I did pretty good on the TF, but the MD made my head spin. I am HVAC depth, so I'm saving it for timed conditions this weekend.

Luckily I only have two big reports due at work...on 4/7 :whipping:


----------



## prickett (Mar 10, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> prickett said:
> 
> 
> > I have been working all of the problems in MERM with some additional practice problems (5-10 per week) from an online review course.
> ...



Thanks, I ordered the NCEES practice exam tonight and will take it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## heath014 (Mar 11, 2011)

Definately bring the ASHRAE books. I brought the Trane manual, but didn't use it.


----------



## MechMark (Mar 11, 2011)

heath014 said:


> Definately bring the ASHRAE books. I brought the Trane manual, but didn't use it.


Awesome, will do. Thanks!


----------



## hountzmj (Mar 13, 2011)

Nathan Satter said:


> The TF SMS was slightly better (in that it did not contain as many errors) but some of the questions are very obscure. I would probably recommend not using these two books. I think they cause more frustration than learning.


I agree with this.

I have been working through the T&amp;F depth section this weekend. I sure hope that the problems are not representative of the difficulty on the test. I was scratching my head far more than I felt like I should have.


----------

